# Router crafter/ router lathe candle stick



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I mentioned earlier that i was hoping to incorporate this tool into some Christmas gifts. I have attached a few photos, it was a chore. One of my boys wanted to make a candle stick holder with this unit so I bought a chunk of maple and out to the barn we went. First I discovered I don't have the right bit so we tried a compromise, (won't do that again), I started with a V bit and wanted to come along behind with a round over bit. Nothing doing, you can see some off the errors in the photos. I had difficulty lining up centers, too much slop in the tool itself, some of this was from the wood coming loose from its moorings, and some from the way the carriage would jerk along the tubes. And never, NEVER, under any circumstances try to back the router up. This causes the router to climb out of the flute and ruin the piece. Unless your 14 and you think, "Hey, this is cool, I can live with those imperfections!" Sure, but can mom?

Next we moved to the lathe and tried turning a base for the candle stick. I bought both of these tools used. The lathe has a few issues, but I think by summers warmer weather I will have over come them. 

Noah is quite proud of his work, I was very happy to have him out in the shop with me, and honestly, I know mom will love it, with all its little mistakes!

It seems the pictures are not in order, but you'll figure it out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jack,

That's some darn fancy woodworking for a young fellow (even an older one too)

I know Mom will be very proud of it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jack,

Sounds like you had a 'man's' day in the shop.

Moms are very forgiving.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack and Noah ,looking good  ,use some WD40 on the tubes to stop the jerking, run the router up and down a time or two to get it to side nice and free b/4 you power up the router, put the dead center on the tait end ,a little deeper ,say about a 5/8" deep..this will kelp and the work, as a safety item also the router can and will kick it off the center if it hangs up..the Craftsman has a down fall with the router mounting plate, make a wedge block that fits under the router to keep the router at the right height at max,lift.The CanDo (Blue-One)router lathe I have fixed that error with plate that can move up or down, you can make one that will fit the Craftsman if you want to update it next year..

Most plunge bits will work but here's a link to some just for the router lathe.
Magnate

==========





Jack Wilson said:


> Well I mentioned earlier that i was hoping to incorporate this tool into some Christmas gifts. I have attached a few photos, it was a chore. One of my boys wanted to make a candle stick holder with this unit so I bought a chunk of maple and out to the barn we went. First I discovered I don't have the right bit so we tried a compromise, (won't do that again), I started with a V bit and wanted to come along behind with a round over bit. Nothing doing, you can see some off the errors in the photos. I had difficulty lining up centers, too much slop in the tool itself, some of this was from the wood coming loose from its moorings, and some from the way the carriage would jerk along the tubes. And never, NEVER, under any circumstances try to back the router up. This causes the router to climb out of the flute and ruin the piece. Unless your 14 and you think, "Hey, this is cool, I can live with those imperfections!" Sure, but can mom?
> 
> Next we moved to the lathe and tried turning a base for the candle stick. I bought both of these tools used. The lathe has a few issues, but I think by summers warmer weather I will have over come them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jack and Noah, the Craftsman has a down fall with the router mounting plate, make a wedge block that fits under the router to keep the router at the right height at max,lift.The CanDo (Blue-One)router lathe I have fixed that error with plate that can move up or down, you can make one that will fit the Craftsman if you want to update it next year..
> ==========


Hey Bob, thanks for the tip,I don't quite follow, but I will say the the CanDo model looks far more substantial than the sears.

What does the wedge block provide? My router flips right over when I tip it back, is that what the wedge prevents?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

The wedge,, when you lift the router up to it's max the angle of the bit is off, the higher the angle the more it's off to the stock, so to say you can't drop the bit back in to the slot without moving the router to one side or the other, the wedge or angle plate takes that error out....it keeps the bit at a 90 deg. to the stock...like it should be all the way down the pass...

I will say the blue one is double the Sears in almost all ways. I put a live center on the one I have plus a template board and a way not to use the tubes for a guide points..and a small motor to help sand down the stock..


=====



Jack Wilson said:


> Hey Bob, thanks for the tip,I don't quite follow, but I will say the the CanDo model looks far more substantial than the sears.
> 
> What does the wedge block provide? My router flips right over when I tip it back, is that what the wedge prevents?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty awesome Jack. Great job Noah! A nice piece and some great memories made today!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Noah and I thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. And yes, momma loved her gift, we all knew she would!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Bob, I totally gotcha on the angle thing. I noticed that, while there may be a work around we were in a bit of a hurry as it was Christmas eve and the children exchange their gifts with each other and give us anything they have gotten for us on Christmas eve. Then on Christmas day we give them the gifts we have for them. All that to say it needed to be done that night. I looked up Cando but found NOTHING about it online.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

see below

=====



Jack Wilson said:


> Bob, I totally gotcha on the angle thing. I noticed that, while there may be a work around we were in a bit of a hurry as it was Christmas eve and the children exchange their gifts with each other and give us anything they have gotten for us on Christmas eve. Then on Christmas day we give them the gifts we have for them. All that to say it needed to be done that night. I looked up Cando but found NOTHING about it online.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Jack and Noah, what wonderful work! 

Are there any router lathes still available in the US?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think there is anything currently on the market. The Sears and Triton ones are the same and the CANDO one, which was much better, are all out of production. IIRC, the Sherwood one is the same as the Canadian one, as sold in South Africa, and was produced in China, but I don't know of anyone currently offering anything similar on either side of the pond. The Sears/Triton ones regularly appear S/H on eBay, though, and the Triton set of router bits for them still seem to be available from various dealers.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Jack Wilson said:


> Well I mentioned earlier that i was hoping to incorporate this tool into some Christmas gifts. I have attached a few photos, it was a chore. One of my boys wanted to make a candle stick holder with this unit so I bought a chunk of maple and out to the barn we went. First I discovered I don't have the right bit so we tried a compromise, (won't do that again), I started with a V bit and wanted to come along behind with a round over bit. Nothing doing, you can see some off the errors in the photos. I had difficulty lining up centers, too much slop in the tool itself, some of this was from the wood coming loose from its moorings, and some from the way the carriage would jerk along the tubes. And never, NEVER, under any circumstances try to back the router up. This causes the router to climb out of the flute and ruin the piece. Unless your 14 and you think, "Hey, this is cool, I can live with those imperfections!" Sure, but can mom?
> 
> Next we moved to the lathe and tried turning a base for the candle stick. I bought both of these tools used. The lathe has a few issues, but I think by summers warmer weather I will have over come them.
> 
> ...


Jack, I really do not have the words to fully express how greatly I am impressed with the work you and Noah did. The pictures are out of order; big ******* deal (to quote with editing for civility the Vice President of the United States) they still show the process very well. Noah is quite rightly proud of his work, and it is so good that you are so very pleased that he shares your interest in woodworking.
As for the "mistake", for whatever it is worth, it reminded me that there are cultures in which a craftsman deliberately incorporates a mistake into the work so as not to try to imitate G-d. So explains the "mistake"!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

istracpsboss said:


> I don't think there is anything currently on the market. The Sears and Triton ones are the same and the CANDO one, which was much better, are all out of production. IIRC, the Sherwood one is the same as the Canadian one, as sold in South Africa, and was produced in China, but I don't know of anyone currently offering anything similar on either side of the pond. The Sears/Triton ones regularly appear S/H on eBay, though, and the Triton set of router bits for them still seem to be available from various dealers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Thanks Peter. Not the answer I wanted, but nonetheless confirms what I had concluded. The one tool I really still want, O well. At the moment there are none on eBay that I can find. There are lots of stepper motors for CNC routers however.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

mftha said:


> Jack, I really do not have the words to fully express how greatly I am impressed with the work you and Noah did. The pictures are out of order; big ******* deal (to quote with editing for civility the Vice President of the United States) they still show the process very well. Noah is quite rightly proud of his work, and it is so good that you are so very pleased that he shares your interest in woodworking.
> As for the "mistake", for whatever it is worth, it reminded me that there are cultures in which a craftsman deliberately incorporates a mistake into the work so as not to try to imitate G-d. So explains the "mistake"!


Never was a big fan of our current vice, or his boss for that matter. That not withstanding, THANKS! Noah is looking forward to me having some free time and some warmer weather which will equal a little shop time. So am I! And with 5 boys I hope a couple more will catch the bug and join us, though Noah is the youngest.


----------

